# Faces of Houston and Dallas



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

Faces glimpse and taunting


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

Dirk should shut the hell up and go back to being a non-factor in this series. He better practice his flopping in this 3 day break.


----------



## @[email protected] (Jan 19, 2005)

Dirty,you softass!


----------



## Chaos (Feb 25, 2005)

sherwin said:


> Dirk should shut the hell up and go back to being a non-factor in this series. He better practice his flopping in this 3 day break.


Man I would absolutely love for Terry to knock down a dagger 3 pointer on Thursday, then flash that gay *** hand shake at Barry and the Rockets bench.

Btw....Mavs-3 Rockets-2.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

FirstRocket said:


> Faces glimpse and taunting





sherwin said:


> Dirk should shut the hell up and go back to being a non-factor in this series. He better practice his flopping in this 3 day break.


:laugh:


----------



## kfranco (Apr 22, 2005)

Chaos said:


> Man I would absolutely love for Terry to knock down a dagger 3 pointer on Thursday, then flash that gay *** hand shake at Barry and the Rockets bench.
> 
> Btw....Mavs-3 Rockets-2.



Hey Mr.Roger Cardinal...
isn't this baiting?


----------



## symphonix (Apr 14, 2005)

We got this thing going with my buddies and I. Every time the Mavs are taking a big lead or make an important shot, we do what the Rockets like to do, especialliy Barry...that gay *** air jerking off gesture.


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

*Jeff making fun of the referee. What are you going to do, Mr Stein?*


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

..


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

look at that shrimp! Yao will dominate u in the next game, flopper


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

Theo! said:


>


:yes:


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

Hakeem said:


> :biggrin:


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

symphonix said:


> We got this thing going with my buddies and I. Every time the Mavs are taking a big lead or make an important shot, we do what the Rockets like to do, especialliy Barry...that gay *** air jerking off gesture.


You jerk off with your buddies?


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

sherwin said:


> You jerk off with your buddies?



LOL. :laugh: I was going to ask the same thing. Wtf?


----------



## symphonix (Apr 14, 2005)

Is that what this gesture means whenever they used to do it?


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

hehe this clown jerks off with his buddies.


----------



## symphonix (Apr 14, 2005)

TRACIELOVESCOMETS said:


> hehe this clown jerks off with his buddies.


Yes. Just like Bob Sura, Barry and the other Rockets


----------



## Stat O (Mar 17, 2005)

u dumb ****, it's like the shafted movement but with threes, don't be jealous cause ur team can't shaft us like we do to u :banana:


----------

